# Expense Tracker 2.0 - Celebrating US Independence Day!



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Fastboot

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
The Independence Day has approached faster than a speeding bullet, and very soon the celebration will come onto the scene with a burst of fireworks and sparkles. In a matter of hours barbecues will be fired up, pools will be utilized and most of you will have fun under the hot sun. Are you guys ready for the good celebration?  We are going with you on this!

Be prepared to get a special *20% off* on *Expense Tracker 2.0* on US Independence Day (4th of July).

Expense Tracker 2.0 Android app is awarded as the BEST personal finance management app for Android devices. Designed especially for any individual, to get total control over your daily expenses while being on the move.

Hurry up, get your hands on "Expense Tracker 2.0" on Google Play.

Get it on your Android Phone & Tablet: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hsenid.expensetracker


----------

